# How to beat a speed camera



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's how you can beat the cameras that can take a pic of you doing something illegal. www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1129476444


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Although that's impractical, it is kind of cool.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

That tactic wouldn't work very will in rush hour. :laugh:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

And they didn't even have to pull out that Ford GT that was just sitting casually there in their garage.


----------

